# CCP rods question



## toddster (Nov 24, 2012)

I was curious what the distance from the end of butt to the reel seat is on the 3-6,6-10, and the 8-12 models. I am trying to decide if I want factory or custom. 



Thanks,


----------



## AKIOS (Apr 14, 2012)

*Akios*

The CPS 13' 3-6 Oz. from the bottom of the butt to the bottom of the reel seat is 26 1/2" , the 6-10 is 30" and the 8-12 is 30". Joe


----------

